# Logo bekannt?



## campasa (10. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche die Vervollständigung des Logos, welches im Film "Expendalbles" auf einer Glastür zu sehen war. Kennt das jemand oder kann es wer "rekonstruieren"?

Danke im Voraus für die Bemühungen! (Sry für die schlechte Qualität, vom utube stream als snapshot kopiert).


----------

